# Turkey Fattie with Q view



## gregc (Aug 9, 2010)

One word describes this all Turkey Fattie(Turkey Bacon and Ground Turkey) and that word is DRY. The bacon was outstanding though. I probably overcooked it. Being new I tend to do that..


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 9, 2010)

No fillings? Fillings will help to make it moist. Something like fresh spinich leaves, parmesan cheese, basil, and mozzarella. As that all cooks it will add a lot of moisture to the turkey.


----------



## gregc (Aug 9, 2010)

I had it filled with cheese but man, was it ever dry.


----------



## new2que (Aug 25, 2010)

I just make a breakfast fatty out of turkey sausage (ground Turkey) this last weekend.  No qview, but it turned out well.  Had eggs, cheese, and a diced piece cooked turkey bacon as the filler.  I try to use enough filler so there is no more than 1/2 inch of sausage on the border of the fatty... leaves for  plenty of other flavors in each bite besides the sausage.

I'm sure it was great though!


----------

